

Update React.js state without boilerplate - zzarcon
https://github.com/zzarcon/react-assign

======
kentor
reinventing? [https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/two-way-binding-
helper...](https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/two-way-binding-helpers.html)

